# Love your embassy



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

OK we all like to have a moan about our embassies here. Consider yourself lucky you are not a North Korea citizen in Libya right now...

FRANCE 24 - N. Korea orders nationals in Libya 'not to return'

Come to think of it, consider yourself lucky you are not North Korean.


----------

